# PTO Problems



## Don8653 (4 mo ago)

Hi All
New here
My problems is a Simplicity Regent 23HP replaced the clutch and PTO switch but clutch still wont engage, have power to clutch turned key to on position and pulled PTO switch and _can here it engage
have run out of things to try many sugestions would help greatly ??

Don_


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't help you Don, but welcome to the forum.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

nevermind


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Don,

You may not be getting full 12V power to the PTO clutch. Check your connectors for burned or corroded pins internally. If you have a voltmeter, check the voltage at the clutch. 

You may also have a relay between the PTO switch and the clutch


----------



## Don8653 (4 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Good Morning Don,
> 
> You may not be getting full 12V power to the PTO clutch. Check your connectors for burned or corroded pins internally. If you have a voltmeter, check the voltage at the clutch.
> 
> You may also have a relay between the PTO switch and the clutch


I will check back with a answer for these fixes


----------



## Don8653 (4 mo ago)

Don8653 said:


> I will check back with a answer for these fixes





Don8653 said:


> I will check back with a answer for these fixes


checked voltage at battery it was 12.47v
and at plug it was 12.37volts any idea where thr relay switch is ??


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

If you have full battery voltage at the clutch, and it doesn't engage, you've gat a clutch problem.


----------



## Don8653 (4 mo ago)

EdF said:


> If you have full battery voltage at the clutch, and it doesn't engage, you've gat a clutch problem.


Brand new clutch just put it in yesterday


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Can you check the voltage at the clutch when it is engaged to see if you have a significant voltage drop due to a corroded connection somewhere in the circuit? With a corroded connection in the circuit, voltage can drop to the point where it will not fully energize the clutch.

Also, you can check the clutch by hooking it up directly to the battery.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

_*"pulled PTO switch and can here it engage"....*_

Yep.... That "clunk" sound means it engaged, so I'm not completely understanding what you mean by saying "clutch still wont engage"??


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

engine not running, clutch not energized: how easily does the PTO shaft freely spin?
engine not running, clutch energized: how easily does the PTO shaft freely spin?


----------



## Don8653 (4 mo ago)

Groo said:


> engine not running, clutch not energized: how easily does the PTO shaft freely spin?
> engine not running, clutch energized: how easily does the PTO shaft freely spin?


problem solved you can credit this one to human error, after reinstalling deck did not check to see if belt was in pulley and guess what works fine after reinstalling belt thanks for the help and suggestions

Don


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Don8653 said:


> problem solved you can credit this one to human error, after reinstalling deck did not check to see if belt was in pulley and guess what works fine after reinstalling belt thanks for the help and suggestions
> 
> Don


Yep..... That happens. Earlier this Spring, I spent 5 minutes cussing a brand new V-twin replacement engine trying to get it started before I realized I forgot to fill the fuel tank . The difference between me and you is I would never admit a bonehead mistake like that on this forum.... Oh, wait a minute


----------



## Don8653 (4 mo ago)

Bob Driver said:


> Yep..... That happens. Earlier this Spring, I spent 5 minutes cussing a brand new V-twin replacement engine trying to get it started before I realized I forgot to fill the fuel tank . The difference between me and you is I would never admit a bonehead mistake like that on this forum.... Oh, wait a minute


Yes I have any years of trial and error to get to the place that i"m now Im a trained fool just ask my wife LOL


----------

